

Minimum Lovable Product - jdwyah
http://blog.forcerank.it/but-what-is-the-minimum-lovable-product

======
PeterWhittaker
Interesting article, makes me curious to try the product.

But the article is written by the product guys about how they used their own
product to determine what to put next into said product. A product intended to
help groups determine priorities without meetings....

It's not exactly astroturfing, but....

Dogfoodturfing?

~~~
jdwyah
Dogfoodturfing! But we don't call it dogfooding anymore right? We call it
champagning? So Champagneturfing?

Anyway, quick clarification that this is a article written by the product guys
about how they use their own product in their other job. So not exactly as
self referential as suggested.

-one of the product guys

------
brandonb
Nice! Excited to try it. I suspect software tools can help teams both make
better decisions, spend less time, and have more fun than a conventional
meeting.

------
krazydad
So much simpler if you simply remove 4 people from the 5-person team.

------
supercoder
Slightly off topic, but I really dislike that initial image that gets
mindlessly retweeted around.

Without any info of what is trying to be built it's useless. The minimum
viable product could well be the image on the right, if say your product was
trying to scale the delivery of cute looking cupcakes.

